# I think I found my breeder



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I have decided im going to get a pup from Riggs Shepherds in oklahoma. She is a small hobbies breeder with nice looking dogs. The pups will be around kids, horses, cats, and various other critters. A much better start than what my Bella had before I got her so im h opeing for a more stable pup that will mature in to a stable friendly adult. This will be the parents the mom a akc sable named billy and a german import blanket back named bogart. And this is Bogarts daddy POLICE PATROL DOG Thor Vom Rochford so im h opeing after the first of the year to bring home a male who I will name Simba. The house is too empty with out a shepherd. What do yall think is this a good choice for a pet only breeder?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I am no good at looking at most pedigrees but Bogey's dad looks like it has some good ancestry.

However, it sounds like you have put a lot of effort and research into your decision....I'm sure the pup will have a great life as it adds to yours.


SuperG


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I have ive been talking to her since late march. She seems to love her dogs and her kids. And I dont have thos uh oh feelings about her like I did the people I got Bella from. If they offered me another pup for free I'd say no even if it was a full or half sibling to Bella. I miss her but she had server aggression problems and had to be managed carefully. I want a pup that can be around our other dogs and in-laws without worry.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

This will be my pups daddys pedigree Bogart Vom Rochford I dunno of mama is on pedigree database or not but I do know she is AKC reg. Im so excited I cant wait♥♥ I miss having a sheppie in the house. His name will be Simba's Hakuna Matata


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Young sire, but gorgeous dogs!!! Congrats on the puppy!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

From what I understand talking to the Bogarts owner the female he will be bred with wont come in heat till December. And it will be his first breeding im super excited I hope the breeding goes well and the best of mom and dad come out in the pups. Im hopeing for a very dark sable, a black, no color or a blanket back like the dad. ♥♥♥♥


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

From your sig line, you seem to have a large number of small dogs...none marked 'at the bridge', so it appears you have 10+ small dogs???? You had a GSD with aggression problems before that you had to keep separate if I am interpreting your posts right? Personally, I would not recommend ANY working line male, especially one bred by someone specializing in "pets", to a household where a pack of small dogs are present...To buy a pup from heavy duty working lines is a bit too high risk IMO....you don't even know what the mother line of the dog will be and how much more prey drive she will bring to the table....The sire is a mix of DDR with Belgian, Czech and West German lines...

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the sire will be only a year old next week, if they breed him in december, he isn't even two yet? What health testing has or will be done on the parents of the future puppy?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do agree with this "I would not recommend ANY working line male, especially one bred by someone specializing in "pets", "

I went to a Riggs in Oklahoma site and saw a lot of white gsd. Is this the breeder that will be having the Bogart litter?

A person specializing in pet is not familiarized with the working lines . You have got to "know" dogs beyond being able to say they are sweet 
This is what was on that site "very sweet personality and even with his large size, he is slightly timid."
In my opinion that dog should not be breeding. That is their stud!?
Puppies - Riggs German Shepherds

The expression on a pups face should be burning with bright shining eyes , with focus and energy that jumps off the page . These guys look defeated , batteries drained .
$300 - $400 with a 3% transaction fee for paypal transactions. 

Bogart --- did you have a look at the pedigree. This is why I entered into discussing the breeder. 

Either there is an error on the pedigree data base , or , this is a very tight inbreeding.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2189749-bogart-vom-rochford

Bogarts sire Thor is son of Thornton X Heidi .

Bogarts mother is Sadie who is a daughter of Princess Nadja a "sister" of Thor (Bogarts sire) .

Sadies sire is a daughter of Nadja Rochford (Terry x Tess) who is a "sister" to Thornton (Terry x Tess)

The only dog not related is Visum .

Find it curious that Thor is reported to be Kkl 1 . I was of the understanding that the dog had to have a schutzhund title. Please inform me on that issue .

"drug trained" does not mean certified .


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

I doubt that the Riggs site that you found is the breeder that the OP is considering. It looks as if that site hasn't been updated in approx. 4 years.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is why I was asking ?

However the pedigree is still tightly inbred .

I also am surprised to see Thor vom Rochford (police patrol dog) shown in the back of a pick up truck. Not a good way to travel .


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont think that is the same breeder she has destroyed one white male and thats it. Her dogs are around small and large animals and small children without no problems. He Bogart seems mellow and laid back which is the temperament im looking for. I havent up dated much siggy I jus got back to the site but yes I do still have several small dogs. Bella was abused before I got her so she had issues thats why I want a pup that has a loving start around all kinds of animals with mellow parents. https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100003337696761


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Destroyed one white male and that's it? Why? And what do you mean by that's it? Was she supposed to have destroyed more?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Kevin, who is a Narcotics officer, owns Thor. I guarantee that that is not the way he or any other dog of his travels. Knowing Kevin it was just a picture he had and he put it up not knowing how thinking that people would think that he transports dogs that way.

I used a full sibling of Thor on two of my breedings and really liked him. Thor's father, Terry, better known as Lash, was also a Patrol dog in addition to be titled in KNPV and schutzhund I believe.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Nooo not destroyed stupid dang phone!!! She only owns one. I dunno why it auto typed destroyed.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

To the OP I think that looking at the pedigree and then hearing you want a pet do really all that does not ad up to me. If in fact the dogs listed as Police dogs are really police dogs then they would be high drive working dogs and would not in fact be breeding for pets. With that said I would ad that the tight line breeding of a female who so closely related to the male by a pet breeder is not something i would suggest. I would also say that breeding a male who is less than 2 years old without health testing is not showing good breeding practices by the breeder. I see a lot of dogs in the pedigree have no health tests done. I would recommend you keep looking. But i wish you the best.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

If what you are looking for is mellow and laid back then I'd keep looking


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol for a golden retriever? Or whatever other breed is always suggested here as the ultimate couch potato?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

That's the breed Simba told me to get.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> That's the breed Simba told me to get.



Lol yeah that's why I was surprised he left it at where he left it)))))))


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I mean, jeez, all I did was make a joke about a minivan. Maybe he was told to slow his troll.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I mean, jeez, all I did was make a joke about a minivan. Maybe he was told to slow his troll.


No I'm just respectful to people who deserve it. 

People who don't I tell it how it is


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Likewise.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are still looking in the OK area, check out:

Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs 

Well balanced dogs, she has different lines and knows her dogs well.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

I mean isn't it sad that someone who should really own a minivan gets a corvette that they can't handle so they try to slow it down aka give it Prozac?


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

dawnandjr said:


> If you are still looking in the OK area, check out:
> 
> Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs
> 
> Well balanced dogs, she has different lines and knows her dogs well.


I'm not going to throw off this thread by bickering with someone who has to give her dogs antidepressants. 

Op I like this breeder much better for what you are looking for. This breeder actually has all the dogs health tested and seem to actively try to work them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Why are you looking for another dog? Is there something that you want to do with the new pup that you can't do with your current dogs? Is there something that prevents you from waiting for a pup, until you have fewer dogs?

I have a number of dogs. It's a lot of work and GSDs are not typical pack animals, not like, say fox hounds, beagles, etc. Some breeds just seem to pack together better. Other breeds seem to do much better as only or one of a pair. 

There does come a point when each additional dog decreases the amount of time, money, and space that all the existing dogs will have. I guess, I would encourage you to do something very difficult, and choose not to get another dog at this point. Maybe wait until one or two or even three of your current pets pass, and then your current lot will be older and even better trained, and bringing in a puppy at that point would be better for you and the puppy.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

When I said mellow and laid back I ment more mellow and laid back than what Bella was. One where I wont have to lock in another room if my mother her who lives next door comes over, one who wont have to be muzzeled to go out in public, one who hopefully wont have to be rotated with the other dogs. I had the opportunity to get a golden or a cocker but turned them down because my heart is set the on a shepherd. So far her male Bogart is mellow and laid back fine with cats horses and small children as it s the female Billy so im hoping the male I chose will be also. I will also be getting to t at 8 weeks not 5 or 6 months old like I did Bella. So im hopeing with alot of heard work and socializing I can have the shepherd i always dreamed of.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Getting at 8 weeks.......*@$!*#@$ phone!


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

simba405 said:


> I mean isn't it sad that someone who should really own a minivan gets a corvette that they can't handle so they try to slow it down aka give it Prozac?



Or maybe they got a broken Kia


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Poor OP doesn't want to talk about my dog! She's obviously a racecar that needs work and can't be made into a minvan, but that is another thread.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Please keep to topic , the ot comments just are a waste of space

OP> because the future parents of this dog are 'mellow' and what you like, doesn't guarantee that a puppy out of the combination will be the same.

You did not address my question as to the father will be under 2 years of age when bred and will have NO OFA..

My concern is not the amount of dogs you have, their size, my concern is the combo of the breeding itself, the lack of OFA's , and this dog may not produce something that is a good fit for you,,But, maybe your interested in this breeding because of initial purchase
price? Just speculating.

I think you can find what your looking for elsewhere


----------

